# What Do Ottos Eat?



## inareverie85 (May 5, 2008)

I seem to have a dark green algae collection on my glosso. I'm not sure what this is, so I'm doing all three common treatments at once: Extra excel (5x the recommended), 3 day blackout, and antibiotics. I want it GONE. However, my ottos don't touch it, and that makes me wonder exactly what it is. Do Ottos only eat certain algae?


----------



## Scotty Bils (Jun 1, 2008)

Check out this link. http://www.planetcatfish.com/shanesworld/shanesworld.php?article_id=178

Enjoy!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

inareverie85 said:


> Do Ottos only eat certain algae?


There are a few different types of algae that no fish will touch. It sounds to me like you have BGA in there, which isn't an algae at all, so it has to be dealt with separately, which it sounds like you're already doing.

Are you supplementing the Oto's diet so they don't starve? Even if there were other types of algae in there, they can wipe it out pretty fast, so they need additional feedings in many cases.

With all of the treatment you're doing, you might want to keep an extra close eye on your fish to be sure they aren't being stressed from all of it too.


----------



## bgzbgz (Jul 6, 2007)

Could be green spot or green dust too. Ottos eat mainly diatoms (brown algae) and other algea that are too small to see, and vegetables too of course.


----------

